# Drucker gibt nur weiße Seite aus



## Saimen (26. November 2008)

Drucker: HP Photosmart D6100 series
Testseite: Wird nicht gedruckt
Word Dokument: Wird nicht gedruckt
Bilder: Werden nicht gedruckt

Der Drucker schiebt lediglich ein weißes Blatt durch, ein Druckvorgang erfolgt bei keinem der oben getesteten Dokumenten.
Habe die Druckereinstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, ohne Erfolg.
An den Druckerpatronen liegt es nicht, die wurden zwar vor kurzem vereinzelt gewechselt, jedoch druckte der Drucker anschließend ohne Probleme.
Betriebssystem (Windows XP) hat sich seitdem nicht geändert und auch sonst gab es keine relevanten Software-Updates oder Installationen.

Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz oder Grund für dieses Problem?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## chuvak (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt doch auf die Patronen getippt.
Bei mir war es mal der Fall, dass die Patronen einfach "ausgetrocknet" sind untem am Kontakt. Es war zwar genug Farbe da, jedoch kaum keine raus.
Wie lange hast du denn nicht mehr gedruckt?


----------

